# Fresno area.



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

I really need to find some audio friends around my area which is south of Fresno.

To be honest I cant think of anyone in this neck of the woods.  Chime in if you live in the area and would consider a meet up or just need help installing tuning, anything.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Aubrey, I thought you lived in SoCal for some reason. LOL. Why don't you ever come up this way? Or maybe we could organize a small meet half way between Fresno and Sac?

I'm in Fresno every march for a Grappling Tournament. Not much time to BS about audio, but if you wanna come out we can grab some food after the tourney.


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

Yeah man, pm me when your coming.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Boostedrex said:


> Aubrey, I thought you lived in SoCal for some reason. LOL.



He just likes hanging out down here.


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

that is cool...if Aubrey is planniong on going, maybe I can make it up there for a few days depending on my schedule.




Boostedrex said:


> Aubrey, I thought you lived in SoCal for some reason. LOL. Why don't you ever come up this way? Or maybe we could organize a small meet half way between Fresno and Sac?
> 
> I'm in Fresno every march for a Grappling Tournament. Not much time to BS about audio, but if you wanna come out we can grab some food after the tourney.


----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

damn I was just up there on business last week


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

Yeah I would totally be up for a meet but man it sure seems quiet in my area for audionuts like myself. I really just need some people that into this as much as myself to hang out with and tinker in the garage and what not.


I just need a friend :worried:


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

ROFL @ Aubrey! 

And Fred, yeah it would be great if you could come up for that. I would enjoy getting to hang/BS with you again.


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

LOL- I have hung out with you in your garage, not much actual work gets done

I have actually been looking for a job up that way, especially since my mom's house is almost done and she won't be moving in for a few years.



atsaubrey said:


> Yeah I would totally be up for a meet but man it sure seems quiet in my area for audionuts like myself. I really just need some people that into this as much as myself to hang out with and tinker in the garage and what not.
> 
> 
> I just need a friend :worried:


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

atsaubrey said:


> I just need a friend :worried:


Didn't I just read that you weren't coming to compete because you're getting married? 

I thought a wife was supposed to be your new best friend.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

michaelsil1 said:


> Didn't I just read that you weren't coming to compete because you're getting married?
> 
> I thought a wife was supposed to limit the amount of time you have for friends in the first place. So why even bother??


Fixed.  ROFL!


----------



## baggedbirds (Sep 21, 2008)

<-----Fresno here.

I would like to hear some nice systems and give me something to shoot for. I am rebuilding right now.


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

My woman is pretty cool, she likes to attend comps and travel to shows with me. I tell her I enjoy her company but in reality I like it cause she details the car.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

atsaubrey said:


> My woman is pretty cool, she likes to attend comps and travel to shows with me. I tell her I enjoy her company but in reality I like it cause she details the car.


More importantly *can she cook*.


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

You've seen my fatass, what you think?


----------



## todj (Dec 11, 2008)

baggedbirds said:


> <-----Fresno here.
> 
> I would like to hear some nice systems and give me something to shoot for. I am rebuilding right now.


ME too.....in Fresno all the time!


----------



## flomofo (Apr 30, 2008)

I'm down in stockton sometimes with no tools. So I can meet if I have an empty day. 

I've been holding off on starting my fiberglassing, too many ideas and not enough know-how.


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

flomofo said:


> I'm down in stockton sometimes with no tools. So I can meet if I have an empty day.
> 
> I've been holding off on starting my fiberglassing, too many ideas and not enough know-how.


If you dont have the know how with glass, I would be more than happy to screw it all up for you.  i have as much work with glass as you do. :laugh:


----------



## baggedbirds (Sep 21, 2008)

Fresno is closer  - I love 'glassin, I'd be glad to help out I think I do an ok job at fab.


----------



## Pistons23 (Dec 21, 2007)

im in fresno. im pretty much just a beginner. i dont have a job and therefore cant afford to be a audionut. just watching from the sidelines.


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

Pistons23 said:


> im in fresno. im pretty much just a beginner. i dont have a job and therefore cant afford to be a audionut. just watching from the sidelines.


you'd be surprised what some guys on here can do with VERY little money. pm me if you ever wanna get together.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

atsaubrey said:


> you'd be surprised what some guys on here can do with VERY little money. pm me if you ever wanna get together.


Aubrey is speaking the truth! But his car is surely not a good example of that.  Uber high budget system is what I'm shooting for when I grow up.


----------



## flomofo (Apr 30, 2008)

I'm still working my way to the glass part.

Front stage is in, wiring is done and I'm using butt connectors to hook up my processor to the factory head unit right now.

After that I'll hopefully just be left with the trunk to do.

Ended up going with some atomic 30mm tweeters if you guys know anything about them.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Evil Dave would be a good source of knowledge on Atomic Audio gear. Last I talked to him, they were sponsoring his xB. 

Glad to hear that you got the front stage in Flo. And see, you didn't think that you'd be able to do it. Now you just need to start laying that glass!!  It's really easy, you just have to make yourself start. Just like anything else good in life, you might not be very good your first time around. But you just get better and better the more you practice. LOL!! 

Zach


----------



## flomofo (Apr 30, 2008)

Don't even think I'm going to get deep into the glassing without some more ideas from you.

Need to go over this with someone else so I don't miss something.

Which is why I'm not done wiring. I forgot to bring up my remote turn-on and another wire so I had take my car apart and run wire again.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

LOL! It's all about trial and error Flo.  You don't even want to know how many times the interior has been out of my xB in the last year. And it's all coming out again this summer since I've decided to re-do every last bit of RCA and speaker wiring in the car to make it more organized/competition friendly. Not that I compete, but I have been toying with the idea.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Boostedrex said:


> LOL! It's all about trial and error Flo.  You don't even want to know how many times the interior has been out of my xB in the last year. And it's all coming out again this summer since I've decided to re-do every last bit of RCA and speaker wiring in the car to make it more organized/competition friendly. Not that I compete, but I have been toying with the idea.


Competing is interesting, it gives in writing the Systems Strength's and Weakness's.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

michaelsil1 said:


> Competing is interesting, it gives in writing the Systems Strength's and Weakness's.


Which is exactly why I've been debating it. I don't care one bit if I end up with trophies or anything. But I would like written details on my system from people who have been "trained" on what to listen/look for. I think that the majority of people who will sit at your car at a meet are simply too kind to point out weaknesses of a system. Big ups to those people who will though, as that is how you improve the sound of your car. Ok, I've ranted enough. LOL!


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Boostedrex said:


> Which is exactly why I've been debating it. I don't care one bit if I end up with trophies or anything. But I would like written details on my system from people who have been "trained" on what to listen/look for. I think that the majority of people who will sit at your car at a meet are simply too kind to point out weaknesses of a system. Big ups to those people who will though, as that is how you improve the sound of your car. Okay, I've ranted enough. LOL!


Eng (dual700) will give his honest opinion;  except people tend to get mad. 

I'm not looking for trophy's either but, some of the issues are a real ***** to address!


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Preach on brotha man!!


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

atsaubrey said:


> I just need a friend :worried:


Gas costs too much. wanna be pen-pal?


----------



## flomofo (Apr 30, 2008)

If mine sounds significantly better than stock, I don't even want to know whats wrong with it lol. I'm not trying to dismantle a new car anymore than I have to. 

And the tweeters got installed for me by the same shop I got them from since I needed a plastic cutter or my dremel and at my girlfriends house in stockton, there isn't exactly a wide selection of tools.

Basically just drilled a hole out of the stock opening and mounted them there.

Getting my ID Oem's in was a bit more of a challenge surprisingly, and after seeing how much bigger they were than stock,I caved and added some dampener to the door too.


----------

